# Goat mix got wet. Is it ok to feed it?



## ByTheSea (May 28, 2017)

Hi,
I'm looking after a lady's goat and two kids this weekend. Yesterday evening we had a thunderstorm with torrential rain. By the time I'd got up to them they were already in their shed but, as usual, had knocked the lid off the food bin and their food mix is now soaked. Had about 3 inches of rain in the bottom too! Lifted the bag out but that was starting to break up as it's only a paper bag. I have in my head that it's not ok to feed wet goat mix, but am not really experienced with goats. Is it still safe to eat or should I get some more dry stuff?
Many thanks.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It will start to mold pretty quickly and the moldy grain can kill goats pretty quickly. I would get new grain. (Doubtful they would eat wet grain, anyway). Goats can also eat themselves to death, you might want to secure their feed so they can't knock the lid off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, I wouldn't feed it.


----------

